# Surf 8/1/22



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Caught two small sharks and we landed this good red on Pensacola Beach. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeBarnacleBill (Jun 27, 2020)

Beautiful fish. And the colors of sand and surf and sky - paradise. Nice shot.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice red, and what a great photo! What did she hit?


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I can’t find any clean water on Pensacola beach. Tried from Ft Pickens to east of Portifino yesterday. Is there any clean areas? The water in the pic looks good but definitely haven’t found any that clean.


----------



## Caveman94 (12 mo ago)

It’s super thick still on Navarre. Luckily we found a spot where the grass was gone as long as we were in the water chest deep casting to the clear. Had a really nice lady fish, a small redfish that didn’t have the best hook set get loose right at the beach, and something that popped 40lb braid to a 40lb fluoro leader. All on cut mullet 2hrs before low tide


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Got the red on cut ladyfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Nice red, and what a great photo! What did she hit?


Cut ladyfish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

